

Sony CEO: Censoring YouTube videos loses us money - sp332
https://torrentfreak.com/sony-music-boss-censored-youtube-videos-cost-us-millions-120224/

======
sp332
Original interview, in German:
[http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwelt/article13881492/Das-
In...](http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwelt/article13881492/Das-Internet-
muss-frei-sein-nicht-umsonst.html) and machine-translated:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.welt.de%2Fwirtschaft%2Fwebwelt%2Farticle13881492%2FDas-
Internet-muss-frei-sein-nicht-umsonst.html)

------
hastur
Sony is evil.

They put rootkits on CDs. They sued a kid (GeoHot) that tinkered around with
his private PS3. Most likely, they are one of the originators of ACTA.

I hope they loose more money. Much more.

